# Jenie's CEM MT2 Research Tan Log



## Jenie (Jun 24, 2013)

I already took a dose a couple days ago and I will post up as I go along. 

This is how I plan to research this MT2:

250mcg (just under .3mg) 2-3X a week  till "my research pet" gets as dark as she wants ( you guys are silly here but seems you must speak in code, so I rather be safe than sorry)
Then I will try 0.3mg one time a week and see if that is enough to keep tan.

Any tips or input PLEASE add to my log, I am new to this and this is my first time with MT2.



Thanks!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome!  
Will like to see how you do in this log.
I have used and am using CEM's MT2 now in my research, already getting results a couple weeks in.   
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Jenie (Jun 26, 2013)

Update:

Took my third shot and it's been almost a week now. 
I have tanned 2 times, once in bed and once out side.  
I can swear one of my freckles is a bit darker but its probably in my head since its not even been a week.
My last shot I felt a bit nauseous after the shot... but I was about to eat. The other two times I had eating maybe 1hr before, might be why I felt it this time worse.  
I have not noticed anything in libido really.. but I probably wont post much about that here anyway..

will update soon!


----------



## Jenie (Jun 26, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Awesome!
> Will like to see how you do in this log.
> I have used and am using CEM's MT2 now in my research, already getting results a couple weeks in.
> I hope you enjoy it!



I hope I do too!  At least it's not as bad as I thought it may be. 

How did you use your MT2? Like how did you dose it and how long did you use it?  If you do not mind me asking.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 26, 2013)

^^i doubt it is all in your head..freckles becoming darker and new freckles appearing is VERY common. I know every time i research with mt2 all my little freckles become darker and i also had new freckles appear and they are permanent(for me atleast)


----------



## blergs. (Jun 27, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> ^^i doubt it is all in your head..freckles becoming darker and new freckles appearing is VERY common. I know every time i research with mt2 all my little freckles become darker and i also had new freckles appear and they are permanent(for me atleast)



yeah I noticed just over a week in some of mine had gotten darker, prob not in your head if you tanned 2 times already and are 3 shots/1week in.

do you have a lot of freckles?
I only have a few so I dont worry.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 30, 2013)

Update:

Stuff is definitely working!
I know its not placebo, i can see my skin is a bit darker and the few freckles I do have are for sure getting darker (not an issue, just its easy to see that something is happening/working).  
I think in 1-2 more weeks I might actually be as dark as I want to be! and depending on how fat I look, I may post up a pic when I am done. 
No one else has really noticed, but its not even been 2 weeks.

Will update soon

Ohh and I have been tanning 2X a week for 8 min in bed or I also did outside for like half an hour.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 30, 2013)

blergs. said:


> yeah I noticed just over a week in some of mine had gotten darker, prob not in your head if you tanned 2 times already and are 3 shots/1week in.
> 
> do you have a lot of freckles?
> I only have a few so I dont worry.



Thanks!

Yeah not in my head, I see a couple for sure that are a bit darker.  Stuff it real! Now to see how dark I can get in a couple weeks! hehehe

No I only got some random freckles, not much really


----------



## Jenie (Jul 10, 2013)

Udate:
So its been about 3 weeks now and I am getting my tan on!
I am very happy with this stuff! 
It would have taken me like till end of summer to get this tan normally. 
I am not as dark as i want to be yet, but I am very close

last shot i dropped to 0.3mg and i didnt even notice the nausia. I think I am going to stick to this 2X a week.

Question:
So when I get to were I want to be. How much should i use and how often? I have seen alot of opinions on this. I was thinking 0.3mg 2X a month. Is that too much?


----------



## oufinny (Jul 10, 2013)

Before/after pics?  I like MT2 though I turn all red after I inject every time so I do it before bed.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2013)

Jenie said:


> Udate:
> So its been about 3 weeks now and I am getting my tan on!
> I am very happy with this stuff!
> It would have taken me like till end of summer to get this tan normally.
> ...



Honestly it really needs to be found out by you depending on your reaction and how dark you want to stay + how often you tan.
For me last year when fall/winter came I just took 0.5mg 1x a month and kept decent tan right till about Jan! and only tanned 1 time (over all the months) randomly when I was down town. 
but i did fade alot by spring. 
if you are tanning say 2X a month and taking 0.5mg every month, I see it very possible to keep tan like that. but again you might need more..... maybe less... but likely more.

Sorry there is not set in stone amount amount with this stuff, but let us know how it goes and what you do, it would be nice to have the info here on how you are months down the line and with what dose, maybe photos too?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Before/after pics?  I like MT2 though I turn all red after I inject every time so I do it before bed.



yeah I get flush for like a a few min, somtimes even seems like upto 1hr after pinning. One time I walked into room right after pinning and my GF looked at me and asked if i was just jerking off in the other room!! :-O  haha


----------



## Jenie (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

I am just going to try 0.3mg every 2 weeks and see how that goes. 

UPDATE:  I am as dark as I have ever been!   and I still got half the summer!!! 
This stuff is awesome!   I am going to go another 1-2 weeks then I need to back down a bit because people are already asking me questions!  and some I haven't seen in a few weeks ask "where did I go for my trip!" hahaha


----------



## Jenie (Jul 24, 2013)

Update:
Well I am definitely as dark as I want to be now! 
I got asked if I was Mexican but some guy at the beach that was trying to pick me up!!! hahaha
Also I have been getting comments form friends that are worried that I am spending too much time in the sun and am hurting myself, which is not the case but they don't know about the MT2, well most of them don't anyway.

I will think about posting up some face edited photos, not sure yet though. 

I am going to try 0.3mg every 2 weeks and see how it goes. I do not want to get any darker (never thought I would say that!)

Well I guess that is it for this log thingy, but if someone has questions on my MT2 use then just post up and I will see if my input helps at all.


I HAVE to also say, *THANK YOU CEM!!!!*

Good quality for sure!

Well back ot the beach its a nice day!

CHEERS!
and THANK GOD FOR THE FORUMS! :-D
I would have never learned what I have without ironmag!


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

I forgot alla bout this thread!  oops!
Just another update:
I have been using 0.3mg 2x a month and over the last few months I have not even tanned ( one time I did) and I still have my color! I would say it is about the same as my darkest! I will be ready for spring since fall! 
*
Is it normal to hold color this easily once you have you tan from mt2?  *
It seems to easy that 2 shots of MT2 and no tanning could keep me this dark!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 31, 2014)

yea it is normal i think i am perm darker now i hate that it makes all my freckles so dark and adds more i have tons of spots but damn i am super dark it helps me loose weight and all so it is the strongest sex thing in the world. i have found that taking a super low dose and going very slow it takes longer but it looks better in  the long run.


----------

